# I'm soooo Happy!!!!



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

My boy Zavien is OFA DNA~Clear of DM:happyboogie:


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

that is fantastic news really pleased for you:happyboogie:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you abby  I was stressed out with this, just like I am with hips and elbows. The waiting is a killer, but I'm sooo happy and thankful he has passed as clear!!!!


----------



## Spence (Feb 19, 2010)

WooHoo!!! Waydagoe Zave baby!!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you Spence  That's my stud muffin, lol!!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That is awesome news Kelly, but no surprise. Zavien is a handsome boy and makes beautiful babies. He is one of many, ( but still not enough) who are what are true GSD should be


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!!!! Congrats Kelly!!!!!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

:happyboogie:
That's wonderful!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!! I cant recall what DM stands for?.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

boeselager said:


> My boy Zavien is OFA DNA~Clear of DM:happyboogie:


GREAT news, worth a boogie or two!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Great news Kelly.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome news! :happyboogie:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone  I'm very happy and relieved, now to do the other's :fingerscrossed: DM stands for Degenerative Myelopathy and it's not a pleasant thing for any dog/animal to go through if they have it.


----------

